# Travel Conditions For PR



## bangaloreboy (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello All,

I am planning to migrate New zealand with Skilled Migrant with PR.

How is the travel condition for PR. For example

Once PR is granted,what is the time i have for initial Entry for PR activation in Newzealand?
Can I travel out of Newzealand after initial entry?
Will that travel effect my citizenship requirements?


Thank you,
Bangalore Boy


----------

